# Kylin RTA - Updated version



## zadiac (12/7/17)

@Sir Vape 
@KieranD 
@JakesSA 

Will any of the vendors be getting the updated version of the Kylin RTA in? The chimney is also now gold plated and there is a metal juice fill thingy at the top that the first version did not have. 

Please see this video



Thanks guys.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/17)

zadiac said:


> @Sir Vape
> @KieranD
> @JakesSA
> 
> ...



Nope, it leaks also

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kylin-rta-from-vandy-vapes.t36766/page-12#post-550140


----------



## zadiac (12/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Nope, it leaks also
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kylin-rta-from-vandy-vapes.t36766/page-12#post-550140



That's not why I asked. I like the juice fill thingy at the top. Anyway, mine are not leaking anymore. I tightened the positive pin and make sure I wick properly with a lot of cotton in the juice flow chambers and mine haven't leaked since.


----------



## Rafique (12/7/17)

The one in one of my ads is suppose to be the v2. I saw the review on the v2 and the guy said it has clicky airflow which this one has but doesnt have the fill ports at the top. Any idea if it's v1 or 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/17)

zadiac said:


> That's not why I asked. I like the juice fill thingy at the top. Anyway, mine are not leaking anymore. I tightened the positive pin and make sure I wick properly with a lot of cotton in the juice flow chambers and mine haven't leaked since.


lol, ah ok, when someone mentions the Kylin I immediately see juice everywhere 

Leaking or not, it's still an awesome tank, and yes, that top fill ring thingy does make like so much easier


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/17)

Rafique said:


> The one in one of my ads is suppose to be the v2. I saw the review on the v2 and the guy said it has clicky airflow which this one has but doesnt have the fill ports at the top. Any idea if it's v1 or 2


Sounds like you have v1.5 or maybe v1.75.03, ah the joys of being an involuntary public beta tester

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (12/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Sounds like you have v1.5 or maybe v1.75.03, ah the joys of being an involuntary public beta tester



Thanks


----------

